# I'm not sure about this, but I think LET got hack again



## vRozenSch00n (May 18, 2013)

I was browsing LET a while ago and suddenly all discussions disappeared. Then my user name gone.


----------



## yomero (May 18, 2013)

I guess so

And this time I don't have admin privileges u_u

LOL


----------



## OnePoundWebHosting (May 18, 2013)

Is never ending over there!. Earlier was popup boxes and Rick Astley music takes me back to the 90's


----------



## vRozenSch00n (May 18, 2013)

_Si, mi amigo_. Yes my friend, no admin privilege


----------



## yomero (May 18, 2013)

vRozenSch00n said:


> Si, mi amigo


=)



OnePoundWebHosting said:


> Earlier was popup boxes and Rick Astley music takes me back to the 90's


Seriously? I didn't watched this u_u

This time is boring xD


----------



## vRozenSch00n (May 18, 2013)

OnePoundWebHosting said:


> Is never ending over there!. Earlier was popup boxes and Rick Astley music takes me back to the 90's


Never gonna give you up


----------



## yomero (May 18, 2013)

Everything is... back?

LOL, they restored a backup. Seriously?


----------



## Mun (May 18, 2013)

not up for me.


----------



## OnePoundWebHosting (May 18, 2013)

vRozenSch00n said:


> Never gonna give you up


Thats the one, clicked any thread the below pop up showed and then Rick Astleys 'Never Gonna Give You Up' started playing,


----------



## yomero (May 18, 2013)

OnePoundWebHosting said:


> Thats the one, clicked any thread the below pop up showed and then Rick Astleys 'Never Gonna Give You Up' started playing,


Ow, I lost this one =(

Sad

So, this isn't the 4th but the 5th????


----------



## OnePoundWebHosting (May 18, 2013)

Not too sure I thought fourth and then all the posts dissapeared so who knows.

Not too confident will be the last either, guess time will tell


----------



## vanarp (May 18, 2013)

Apparently only latest posts and any uploaded files are deleted. My latest password works fine.


----------



## yomero (May 18, 2013)

OnePoundWebHosting said:


> Not too sure I thought fourth and then all the posts dissapeared so who knows.


Then, the rick roll happened some moments before the posts were gone?

Then don't worry! is just the 4th xDDDD


----------



## Patrick (May 18, 2013)

Yes they were hacked again, some people had admin access but it's restored again.


----------



## vRozenSch00n (May 18, 2013)

Discussions at LET are back now


----------



## Prestige (May 18, 2013)

They moved to the Vanilla Forums hosted solution (RackSpace). :lol:


----------



## Marc M. (May 18, 2013)

They banned allot of us who moved to VPSBoard by IP address, which is fairly easy to do with Nginx.

Now they moved LowEndTalk.com to Rackspace and enabled CloudFlare. The problem is that Vanilla Forums doesn't work well with CloudFlare (and that one module that exists for Vanilla to make CloudFlare work is broken), so all they see now when anyone logs in is their own IP address for each member.

It's one of the reasons why I took down LowEndTalk.in. Vanilla isn't very good software, that's it.


----------



## vanarp (May 18, 2013)

marcm said:


> Vanilla isn't very good software, that's it.


I doubt because... http://vanillaforums.com/plans


----------



## lazyt (May 18, 2013)

Honestly I was amazed that LET handled the traffic it did with Vanilla.. I played with it for a while and other then the layout I was far from impressed.


----------



## mnpeep (May 18, 2013)

Patrick said:


> Yes they were hacked again, some people had admin access but it's restored again.


Oh look... my IP...


----------



## Marc M. (May 18, 2013)

All I can say is try it yourself, set it up with CloudFlare and report back the results. It's very easy to setup, I doubt it will take you more than 15 minutes to do so (CloudFlare setup included).



vanarp said:


> I doubt because... http://vanillaforums.com/plans


----------



## Marc M. (May 18, 2013)

Exactly what I've said... Vanilla ignores the CF Real IP header and reports your own server IP when someone logs in (lol). There's a module for it but it's for Vanilla 2.1a.... which isn't out yet.



mnpeep said:


> Oh look... my IP...


----------



## vanarp (May 18, 2013)

marcm said:


> All I can say is try it yourself, set it up with CloudFlare and report back the results. It's very easy to setup, I doubt it will take you more than 15 minutes to do so (CloudFlare setup included).


Sorry, I meant it sarcastically against Vanilla guys


----------



## Marc M. (May 18, 2013)

That's why I took down lowendtalk.in ... I didn't think it was worth putting up with Vanilla's shortcomings.



vanarp said:


> Sorry, I meant it sarcastically against Vanilla guys


----------



## drmike (May 18, 2013)

Vanilla has issues.

Official hack count - 5 or 6.

Will be interesting to see what happens over there.   Liam has a deserved bunch of bad days ahead.


----------



## Boltersdriveer (May 18, 2013)

marcm said:


> That's why I took down lowendtalk.in ... I didn't think it was worth putting up with Vanilla's shortcomings.


I'm still wondering if it's worth it looking into OSQA again like the old LET...


----------



## Marc M. (May 18, 2013)

Not really. I remember an old saying that applies to LET: "A long and difficult illness is certain death."



Boltersdriveer said:


> I'm still wondering if it's worth it looking into OSQA again like the old LET...


----------



## MannDude (May 18, 2013)

LOL. LowEndTalk IS back up. Just have to use a VPN, Proxy or TOR to view it. I guess I'm banned then. Let's go say hi.


----------



## drmike (May 18, 2013)

So did the daycare folks ban tons of users?

Figured they would.

It's fine. All they care about is luring buyers from the third world who can't comprehend the situation or just can't afford anything at real cost.  Specials = fine >> everyday Walmart style loss leaders for CC ala CVPS.


----------



## vanarp (May 18, 2013)

I have been watching "50 Last LowEnd Dates"... lol


----------



## wlanboy (May 18, 2013)

Looks like LET is live again.


----------



## vanarp (May 18, 2013)

wlanboy said:


> Looks like LET is live again.


It has been live for a while but handicapped though.


----------



## blergh (May 18, 2013)

MannDude said:


> LOL. LowEndTalk IS back up. Just have to use a VPN, Proxy or TOR to view it. I guess I'm banned then. Let's go say hi.


I am not sure about what is going on, but according to some sources it's due to cached records being served from the nameservers you use. What's speaking against this is the fact that both my normal box & my kitchen box are using the same nameservers, but my desktop is gets 403'd while my kitchen box is let through. The only difference is the IP-adresses.


----------



## vanarp (May 18, 2013)

More fun: http://vanillaforums.com/solutions#migration


I guess we should really try migrating from IPB to Vanilla ;-)


----------



## Asama (May 18, 2013)

Don't like that new style (Theme) in any way :wacko:


----------



## serverian (May 18, 2013)

RobertClarke and CVPS_Chris is banned:

http://lowendtalk.com/dashboard/profile/7328/RobertClarke
http://lowendtalk.com/profile/117/CVPS_Chris

GO DISCUSS


----------



## vanarp (May 18, 2013)

serverian said:


> CVPS_Chris is banned:


I protest the ban on such a nice person.


----------



## Dillybob (May 18, 2013)

serverian said:


> RobertClarke and CVPS_Chris is banned:
> 
> http://lowendtalk.com/dashboard/profile/7328/RobertClarke
> 
> ...







rofl


----------



## drmike (May 18, 2013)

serverian said:


> RobertClarke and CVPS_Chris is banned:
> 
> http://lowendtalk.com/dashboard/profile/7328/RobertClarke
> 
> ...


Are these new bans?  What did Clarke do to get banned?

CVPS_Chris, that's silly.   As soon as he is banned Adam/Kevin starts posting or Luc or one of his other accounts.


----------



## MannDude (May 18, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> Are these new bans?  What did Clarke do to get banned?
> 
> CVPS_Chris, that's silly.   As soon as he is banned Adam/Kevin starts posting or Luc or one of his other accounts.


I'm sure he was just banned to give the impression that they're 'doing something'. Honestly though, I feel like a lot of the heat that came towards LET was a direct result of C.Fabozzi's activity on the forum anyhow. Maybe they realized their investment is better suited without their buddy mucking things up.


----------



## dominicl (May 18, 2013)

It gives 403 for me. Just tried to log in over a proxy and it says "please try again" when I do..


Can anybody shed some light as to why?


----------



## OnePoundWebHosting (May 18, 2013)

Try direct

https://lowendtalk.vanillaforums.com/discussions


----------



## dominicl (May 18, 2013)

Thanks, I can access that. However, any idea why I can access that however get an nginx 403 at lowendtalk.com?


----------



## OnePoundWebHosting (May 18, 2013)

more than likely incorrect or stale DNS, could also be a local cache in your browser.


----------



## drmike (May 18, 2013)

Yes, stale DNS.

Try loading it via a proxy.  That's what all the kewl people are doing.


----------



## Marc M. (May 18, 2013)

I agree. Makes one go to the vomitorium more than he should. Ahhh, what the hell, they can do what ever they want with it.



Asama said:


> Don't like that new style (Theme) in any way :wacko:


----------



## NodeBytes (May 18, 2013)

It's eerily quiet over there...


----------



## vanarp (May 18, 2013)

OnePoundWebHosting said:


> Try direct
> 
> https://lowendtalk.vanillaforums.com/discussions


WOW! This is cool... Makes me think that VanillaForums runs on a cPanel host with Unlimited Addon domains !!!


----------



## drmike (May 18, 2013)

bcarlsonmedia said:


> It's eerily quiet over there...


Hey that's my line.  Still is quiet at the vomitorium (all credits to MarcM on that one).


----------



## Rallias (May 19, 2013)

marcm said:


> Exactly what I've said... Vanilla ignores the CF Real IP header and reports your own server IP when someone logs in (lol). There's a module for it but it's for Vanilla 2.1a.... which isn't out yet.


*cough* mod_rpaf *cough*

*cough* http_realip_module *cough*

*cough* mod_extforward *cough*


----------



## drmike (May 19, 2013)

Vanilla shows your own IP for all activity - of the server or front end.

That's hideously stupid.  Reason enough to shit can that software.


----------



## vRozenSch00n (May 19, 2013)

I think another one is happening now. I got 403 Forbidden nginx/1.4.1


----------

